# Drying up doe



## SteveElms (May 21, 2016)

I am looking for some advice. We have come to the conclusion that we won't be able to use anywhere near the milk we would get while my wife is recovering from knee surgery. We are getting around 12 gallons a week from 2 does. We have discussed drying one up or selling one. My question is if we dry one up early, will that affect her next years milk production? She was a "dairy goat" goat and milked about 10 months out of the year. She's about 3 months fresh and it was her 3rd freshening.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 21, 2016)

Yes it potentially can
Maybe you should just switch both does to once per day


----------



## SteveElms (May 21, 2016)

I thought about that but wasn't sure if that would affect her production next year as well. Also, when we had a blizzard I went about 20 hours one day between milkings. She was streaming milk out from the pen all the way to the stand.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 21, 2016)

Get a feeder pig and feed them. 
Then you can get BACON!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 21, 2016)

Well what Southern suggested is the best idea 

But what you would do is go to 16 hours between 18 and then 20 etc
Her production will start to decrease
If you do that over a week or 2 then they will be fine
That wouldn't effect them next year


----------



## Mini Horses (May 22, 2016)

If they are the only two you have you just "can't" get rid of one    They are friends & goats do not like to be an only.

Extend milking to 1X day as suggested, freeze milk to thaw later & make cheese, etc.   Feed chickens, pig, and such.

Drink more milk!!   Make ice cream


----------



## SteveElms (May 23, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> If they are the only two you have you just "can't" get rid of one    They are friends & goats do not like to be an only.
> 
> Extend milking to 1X day as suggested, freeze milk to thaw later & make cheese, etc.   Feed chickens, pig, and such.
> 
> Drink more milk!!   Make ice cream



Believe me - they are not the only 2 we have. I am not sure if I can eat more ice cream and still fit into any of my clothes. My wife made about 5 quarts of cajeta and between the ice cream and it, I'm going to have to start buying my clothes in the tent and awning store. We are also still within the "corporate limits" of town and a feeder pig was not an option. 

We made the decision to sell her. There was a family that was looking and I didn't feel good about drying her up or cutting down her production since that is what she had done for the last 3 years at the dairy farm. Now she will still be milked twice a day and her milk will be put to good use rather than fed to cats/dogs/chickens (who by the way love milk soaked layer pellets). It wasn't an easy decision for either of us.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 24, 2016)

LOVE IT   -- "tent & awning department" for clothes.

Sounds like she will have a continued purpose in her life.  Good job.


----------



## Latestarter (May 25, 2016)

Hmmm since I'm already a regular at the tent & awning clothing store , maybe I better forego getting dairy goats...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 25, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (May 25, 2016)

There is nothing low fat about goat milk once it gets out of the udder. 

Cajeta, doesn't that take just about forever to make?


----------

